# Москва. Где найти хорошую клинику для лечения остеохондроза?



## Дмитрий_Сергеевич (16 Июн 2009)

Здравствуйте. Вы не могли бы посоветовать хорошую клинику где можно пройти курс лечения? У меня остеохондроз. Живу я около Перово, работаю на Новых Черемушках. Спасибо за советы.


----------



## nuwa (16 Июн 2009)

Куда далеко ходить?  Вы уже находитесь на форуме сайта клиники доктора А.И. Бобыря. И при записи с форума - консультация бесплатна! Посмотрите чуть выше Вашего первого сообщения и Вы найдёте подробную информацию об этом! 
Удачи Вам и скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## Дмитрий_Сергеевич (16 Июн 2009)

До бобырёв ехать далеко. Мне что-нибудь рядом надо. Никто не знает возле Перова или Новых Черемушек?


----------

